# Meet my new boy Shayde!



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Shayde is a 4 1/2 month old Thai Ridgeback puppy. In some of the pics, you can see the characteristic ridge of hair which grows in the opposite direction on his back.

I've had him since April 10th, but he's keeping me so busy and exhausted that I'm only now getting around to posting this lol.

His breed has ears which naturally stand up erect, but some pups need a little help, and the tape on his ears is to assure the cartilage forms well.

He is growing so fast!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

He's so cute!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Katherine .

His rain coat . It's a little big, but hopefully will fit right when he's full grown.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's beautiful, I've never seen a Ridgeback in that color. Love the raincoat picture and the look on his face, I can hear him saying "Do I really have to wear this."


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you! It’s funny, but most of the time I see pics of dogs in clothing they have that facial expression . 

You’re probably thinking of the Rhodesian Ridgeback . They only come in shades of rust. 
Thai Ridgebacks are a rare breed, and come in red, black, fawn, and blue; with blue being one of the usual colors for the breed. I love the blue color best!


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Shayde is a beautiful/handsome boy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shayde is looking very regal and growing like a weed!! 
He does look pretty miserable in his rain-coat.  Hopefully as well as growing into it, he'll come to like it as well. 
I love the picture of him sleeping with his toy -- it's very much the way my two sleep with theirs.

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your extremely handsome son with the forum, Julie. :hug:

Puppy kisses are being sent from Shadow and Rory to Shayde.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie, he is gorgeous!! I had no idea you were considering a pup  

He is absolutely stunning and the blue mutation really is gorgeous  

I absolutely can't wait to see more of him :jumping:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Shayde is very appreciative of all the complements . However, he has been a very bad little boy lately . He is now trying his best (and unfortunately, many times succeeding) to get away with things he already knows is bad. He’s testing the boundaries big time. Chewing and ruining stuff, ruining our newly growing lawn, etc. Eating everything outside, I’m worried he’s going to eat something and get sick! It’s very hard to keep an eye on him at all times, plus get anything done! He’s lucky that he’s so cute, and we love him lol!

Starling, I’ve been researching on breeds and thinking about a dog for almost a couple years now! I met a Thai Ridgeback when I worked at a vet clinic years ago. Then more recently I came across them again on the internet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Thank you! It's funny, but most of the time I see pics of dogs in clothing they have that facial expression .
> 
> You're probably thinking of the Rhodesian Ridgeback . They only come in shades of rust.
> Thai Ridgebacks are a rare breed, and come in red, black, fawn, and blue; with blue being one of the usual colors for the breed. I love the blue color best!


Yes, you are right I was thinking of a Rhodesian Ridgeback, I am not familiar with the Thai Ridgebacks, but in any case he's beautiful.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

What a gorgeous colour. I love the hugging legs wrapped around the toy.

The photo with the coat, I can hear him saying “Really? Don’t you think I’ve got enough to be managing with the ear situation?!” :laughing:
Don’t worry Shayne, you’ll be a swan very soon :001_tongue:.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Julia . Actually I’m glad he accepts “stuff” on him quite easily. You know that means I’ll have fun during Halloween! :laughing2:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

What a gorgeous boy. Gotta love puppies who are going through that 'my skin and ears are too big for me' stage. It's a shame they grow up so fast. I love puppies and would love to hold onto that phase of their life for a wee bit longer (I quickly change my mind when I find a shoe or something else I need, chewed up).


----------



## IHeartAnimals (Mar 18, 2018)

He's beautiful! I love blues in all breeds, but I told myself I'd never go down that road again after dealing with (and still currently dealing with) a bad case of CDA. Hopefully you're one of the lucky ones. He looks adorable with his ears all taped up and in his rain jacket. Congrats on your new puppy! 🙂


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Blingy said:


> What a gorgeous boy. Gotta love puppies who are going through that 'my skin and ears are too big for me' stage. It's a shame they grow up so fast. I love puppies and would love to hold onto that phase of their life for a wee bit longer (I quickly change my mind when I find a shoe or something else I need, chewed up).


Thank you Kellie. Shayde is going through the start of being a teenager, and has definitely stepped up his naughtiness! There are a lot of endearing things about puppies, except they're a lot of hard work! So sometimes I wish he'd hurry up and be an adult . I saw some beautiful leather collars on Etsy that I want to buy him, so I'm anxious to see him closer to his full adult size so that I can order the correct size.



IHeartAnimals said:


> He's beautiful! I love blues in all breeds, but I told myself I'd never go down that road again after dealing with (and still currently dealing with) a bad case of CDA. Hopefully you're one of the lucky ones. He looks adorable with his ears all taped up and in his rain jacket. Congrats on your new puppy! &#128578;


Thank you! I'm so sorry you had a bad experience with CDA . I was close to getting a Doberman, and I loved the dilutes, but I read about that. Fortunately, in Thai Ridgebacks, the dilutes don't suffer from Color Dilute Alopecia, the way Dobermans and some other breeds do when they come out blue or fawn. Blue is a common color of the Thais. His ears don't have to be taped any more, yay! He's 5 months old today, and 50 lbs.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shayde is looking quite regal in the picture and his expression tells me he want to be the "one in charge"! 
I know he'll have a wonderful home with you, Julie and I wish the two of you many long happy years together. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Deborah . I love Shayde so much regardless of what a pain he is becoming lol. He’s getting obnoxious at pushing boundaries, like doing what he absolutely knows is bad or off limits when our back is turned for a moment! He’s a jumper and goes right over the indoor fences made for large dogs. He also climbs high up onto the top or backs or furniture to get past blockades seeking trouble in the off limits rooms. Nothing can contain him.. he’s like a 50lb cat . Yet he pretends to not be able to jump into the car into his crate because he hates car rides. Trying to break him out of that.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is such a beautiful, regal boy! :king: 

He sounds very mischievous


----------



## IHeartAnimals (Mar 18, 2018)

It has definitely been a struggle. My dane is a blue fawn, so he had twice the chance of CDA. Blue dobies are beautiful, but you made the right call on that one. I'm glad Thai Ridgebacks don't suffer the same fate. Your boy is just absolutely stunning. Congrats again! Enjoy those puppy years 🙂


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

IHeartAnimals said:


> It has definitely been a struggle. My dane is a blue fawn, so he had twice the chance of CDA. Blue dobies are beautiful, but you made the right call on that one. I'm glad Thai Ridgebacks don't suffer the same fate. Your boy is just absolutely stunning. Congrats again! Enjoy those puppy years &#128578;


I just did some research and found out by asking owners in the Thai Ridgeback group on Facebook, and it appears yes they can get CDA . Genes work the same regardless of breed. It doesn't seem as commonly seen as in some other breeds though, and dilutes, especially blues are common in the Thais. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's looking so handsome with his ears standing tall, sounds like you really have your hands full with him, but who's training who?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cody said:


> He's looking so handsome with his ears standing tall, sounds like you really have your hands full with him, but who's training who?


Yes, my hands are FULL!! He has entered the Teenager phase... oh boy what fun lies ahead?! hmy: Not only a teen, but an independently minded breed.

I have him in basic training, and when that's over, I'll be looking into more training. It will be a long haul to get him to where I want him, but I'm pretty serious about getting him there.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Yes, my hands are FULL!! He has entered the Teenager phase... oh boy what fun lies ahead?! hmy: Not only a teen, but an independently minded breed.
> 
> I have him in basic training, and when that's over, I'll be looking into more training. It will be a long haul to get him to where I want him, but I'm pretty serious about getting him there.


Many years ago I had a friend that had a Doberman that had him really well trained in hand signals, it was really interesting to watch the progress. Good luck with the training.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Photo update of Shayde from about 3 weeks ago.

He is now almost 7 months old. As of a couple days ago, he is up to 62 lbs. His growth has started to slow down. He 'should be no more than' about 75 lbs as a full grown boy. But we'll see! He's very strong now!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, he is hands down one of the most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen! He's absolutely beautiful. 

I'm so glad he's doing so well! Has he stopped trying to destroy everything yet?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow I agree with StarlingWings, he is beautiful, in that last picture his coat looks almost metallic, stunning!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you both so much . Star, yes he is still up to no good when he thinks he can sneak and get away with it. I hear the dog “teenage” stage lasts up to a couple years.. yikes! Cody, he eats Merrick dog foods which gives him a really nice coat. It contains lots of Omega 3&6.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

He’s handsome and he knows it. Shimmering in the sunlight!
Lovely fit and healthy looking dog. :001_smile:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------

